# Nuc split



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

If you want the new splits up and running quickly, then purchased queens will allow for that. It takes a month for a new queen to hatch, mate and start laying.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think that term "feed, feed, feed" should come hand in hand with the caution, "but keep checking that the queen is not being flooded out of laying room"! Nucs will swarm too. 

_Too much of a good thing is bad!_


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Many nucs cannot reasonably be split the first year. A purchased queen does improve your odds of success, but only if the colony is strong enough to split. 

Premature splitting, while hoping a new queen plus feeding will power them through, is a roll of the dice. 
.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would wait until they are strong. A strong split builds up quickly. A weak split will often struggle for some time.


----------



## oldsap (May 1, 2016)

Agree with Michael. You will need them to make comb along with bees to be able to expand. Work within your flows. Everything with bees is better with a flow on.


----------

